# Large trailer campgrounds



## Bigbear1737 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello everyone. I am new to this site and new to travel trailer camping. Have done lots of tent camping in the past and have finally made the jump. I recently purchased a 32 feet jayco pull behind. It's a beautiful trailer. Anyways I live in Florida and I am looking at a family camping trip in the mountains of Tennessee or western North Carolina. Would really like to be on a clean Lake or nice river. Now I have seen a few that peak my interest, however they are like rv resorts. That's just not my style camping. I like the woods and a little privacy between my neighbor and I. Any suggestions on camping tips, places to look up anywhere in the southeast u.s. Would be great. I look forward to chatting with all. Thank you


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Davidson River CG - near Brevard NC. Federal CG on the river. Some electric sites.


----------



## Bigbear1737 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you very much. I will definitely look into that one


----------

